# Mac G4 gigabit ethernet quelque question



## en3rgie (16 Février 2008)

Voila j'ai un copain qui se debarrasse d'un G4 gigabit ethernet cadencé à 450 mhz (les gigabit sont-il dual processeur? comment savoir?) avec lecteur dvd 256 mo de ram (sachant que g une barrette de 256mo et 512 pour lui rajouter) avec les peripherique de base (clavier souris..). Voila c'est uniquement pour une utilisation sur internet light donc surf et mail puis si je peux aussi regarder des photo classer un peu tout cela c'est encor mieux... avec tiger.

Bon il m'en propose pour 50 euros croyez vous c'est fonctionnel?

ps : je reve si je me dit que les divx passe dessus ou....


----------



## en3rgie (16 Février 2008)

personne ne peu m'aider??


----------



## gad1962 (16 Février 2008)

Tu peux y installer tiger sans problème, vise un GO de Ram, pas de soucis pour les divx, tu installes divx player pour 50&#8364; tu vas largement en avoir pour ton argent.

Le G4 gigabit ethernet existe en dual 450 ghz


----------



## jerG (16 Février 2008)

Et éventuellement met un disque dur un peu plus gros. Avec Tiger, les 30 Go du modèle dual 450 MHz, tu pourrais vite te sentir à l'étroit même sur une utilisation "light"...


----------



## en3rgie (16 Février 2008)

justement c'est la petite question que je me posais pour savoir si il est dual ou pas je fais comment? ya pas un soft comme sur pc Cpz?? Sur le site de apple j'ai l'impression que le power G4 gigabyt à 450mhz est essentiellement en dual est ce vrai??

http://www.apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=g4giga

Donc il est dual??

Cordialement


----------



## en3rgie (16 Février 2008)

je rajoute une question j'ai un disk 60 go ide pc sa peu marcher en ce mac??


----------



## jerG (16 Février 2008)

Tiens voilà un lien qui pourras t'éclairer : http://www.histoire-apple.com/g4giga.html
Comme tu pourras le constater seul la version 400 MHz est mono processeur...

Sinon comme indiqué sur le lien le DD d'origine est de type Ultra ATA 66, donc si ton DD d'origine PC est un ATA 66... ça devrait marcher. Il semblerait que ton mac supporte aussi l'ATA 100. À toi de voir... Il est probable que tu puisses garder l'ancien DD (il y a surement un support double).


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

merci! si je veux vraiment verifier que le G4 est bien un gigabyt ethernet et non un pci ou agp qui apparament et simple processeur comme je peux faire cela ?(vraiment envie de savoir ske j'achete si je peux en faire quelque chose !) ;-)


Merci


----------



## jerG (17 Février 2008)

ça va dépendre du système dont il est équipé. Sous MacOS 9 va dans "information système". Sous OS X dans le menu "Pomme" --> "À propos de ce mac..." : là tu verras si tu as "PowerPC G4 450 MHz" ou "2 x PowerPC G4 450 MHz". Voilà, de toute façon même un mono proc pour 50 &#8364; c'est une bonne affaire...pour un mono processeur G4 450 MHz, 256 Mo de RAM et 30 Go de DD et lecteur DVD c'est 100 &#8364;, 150 &#8364; pour un bipro (cotes Mac2sell)... plus d'infos sur les cotes : http://www.mac2sell.net/index.fr.php
J'espère que cela pourra t'aider dans ton choix.


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

ok merci le mac est sur tiger donc sa doit etre macos X. Une derniere chose pour savoir si c'est un ethernet gigabyt j'imagine que sa doit etre ecrit quelque part non???


----------



## jerG (17 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> ok merci le mac est sur tiger donc sa doit etre macos X. Une derniere chose pour savoir si c'est un ethernet gigabyt j'imagine que sa doit être ecrit quelque part non???


S'il est sous Tiger  (= MacOS X.4) : menu "Pomme" --> "À propos de ce mac...", une fenêtre va apparaître te donnant version du système, le processeur (ou les...), la quantité de RAM et il y a 2 boutons l'un propose la <mise à jour de logiciel>, l'autre propose <plus d'info>. clique sur ce dernier et va sur la rubrique matériel et là tu trouveras tout ton bonheur :  le nom de l'ordi, le type de microprocesseur, leur nombre... voilà j'espère que ça va te rassurer


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

oui c'est surtout pour savoir si c'est un ethernet gigabyt si c'est vraiment cela est que c'est marqué cela sa peu etre une bonne affaire  enfin je crois


----------



## jerG (17 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> oui c'est surtout pour savoir si c'est un ethernet gigabyt si c'est vraiment cela est que c'est marqué cela sa peu etre une bonne affaire  enfin je crois


déjà pour un mono processeur 50  c'est une bonne affaire, et dis-toi que le bi-pro ne sert à rien pour une utilisation light genre internet, tu ne verrais pas la différence. Là ou on constate vraiment une différence entre un bi-proc et un mono c'est sur des applications ou il y a du calcul (et encore faut-il que le logiciel gère le multiprocessing pour profiter de la bête...)


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

ok je pense que se sera pour imprimer et faire un ptit peu de traitement de texte, adium, mail, et puis si on faire du skype la c super bon! j'ai une geforce 2 mx tu crois que sa pourrais fonctionner dessus??


----------



## jerG (17 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> ok je pense que se sera pour imprimer et faire un ptit peu de traitement de texte, adium, mail, et puis si on faire du skype la c super bon! j'ai une geforce 2 mx tu crois que sa pourrais fonctionner dessus??


je n'ai aucune expérience sur skype (là il faut regarder les pré-requis au niveau hardware) mais pour le reste aucun soucis, ce ne sont pas des programmes qui requiert une carte graphique puissante. J'ai une Radeon 7000 (plus ou moins le même genre de carte) sur mon G4 Quicksilver 2002 et pour une utilisation firefox/Adium/Openoffice ça tourne nickel.  Même la plupart des jeux (plutôt ancien, certes) tourne sans problème. Par contre des jeux 3D pas spécialement récents genre Neverwinternights sont à la ramasse (même avec 1,25 Go de RAM)


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

oups non en faite c'est une ati 128 16mo mais j'ai une geforce 2 mx (sur un ancien pc...) sa marcherai sur un G4??


----------



## jerG (17 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> oups non en faite c'est une ati 128 16mo mais j'ai une geforce 2 mx (sur un ancien pc...) sa marcherai sur un G4??


pour les mac il faut des cartes graphiques "mac edition". Certaines cartes graphiques PC sont compatibles mac au prix d'une bidouille (faut être bricoleur un peu... voir beaucoup). Mais bon pour ton utilisation la Rage 128 Pro avec 16 Mo suffira (l'iMac G3 de ma mère utilise une Rage Pro 8 Mo et pour une utilisation de base ça suffit amplement...). Après si tu veux vraiment avoir une carte plus musclée je te conseille d'essayer d'en trouver d'occase sur eBay, même si techniquement elles sont très proche des PC (ce sont souvent les même, hormis une ou deux puces et quelques codes) la compatibilité mac se paye au prix fort... franchement pour ton utilisation je ne changerais pas la carte graphique...


----------



## en3rgie (17 Février 2008)

hum de toute facon normalement je vois cela demain, en tt cas marre de faire de la depanne tte les semaine sur un windows 2000 .... dc vivement que j'ai sa!!!


----------



## en3rgie (18 Février 2008)

voila je l'ai, sa fonctionne plutot bien, je l'est eu avec le cd ou dvd tiger il faut que je regarde... mais voila j'ai vraiment envie de le remettre a neuf avec un petit formatage (reflexe pc... oui oui..) en reinstallant tiger il me remet les application apple?? et pour les drivers comme cela fonctionne tiger les integres d'origine????


Merci

Matthieu


----------



## jerG (18 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> voila je l'ai, sa fonctionne plutot bien, je l'est eu avec le cd ou dvd tiger il faut que je regarde... mais voila j'ai vraiment envie de le remettre a neuf avec un petit formatage (reflexe pc... oui oui..) en reinstallant tiger il me remet les application apple?? et pour les drivers comme cela fonctionne tiger les integres d'origine????
> 
> 
> Merci
> ...



Réinstalle uniquement si tu changes le DD d'origine pour un plus gros. 
Pour les drivers genre imprimantes il y en a une partie avec Tiger ou Panther mais pas les dernières versions. Suivant les périphériques utilisés va sur le site des fabricants pour les dernière versions. Si tu n'as qu'un disque c'est un DVD (sinon tu en aurais 4 ou 5 CDs).
Quelles applications Apple? (si c'est d'iCal, Automator, Dashboard ou ce genre d'applications oui, si tu parles des applis iLife <Garageband, iMovie, iPhoto...> là non, elles sont sur la suite iLife).
​


----------



## en3rgie (18 Février 2008)

bjr en faite c'est jste pour supprimer tout les fichier de la session car c'es pas mal le bordel et come ya pas mal d'appli... et bien c'est surtout pour safari mail itunes....?


----------



## jerG (18 Février 2008)

en3rgie a dit:


> bjr en faite c'est jste pour supprimer tout les fichier de la session car c'es pas mal le bordel et come ya pas mal d'appli... et bien c'est surtout pour safari mail itunes....?




Dans ce cas pas de soucis, safari, mail et itunes font partis du pack de tiger. Maintenant tu devras sûrement faire des mises à jour, je doute fort que tu es les dernières versions de ces logiciels sur le DVD de Tiger (d'ailleurs il faudra mettre Tiger à jour également...).


----------

